# Shock for growth (bodybuilders)



## PFM (Jun 18, 2013)

This is going to be elementary, almost lost information for us advanced guys, but this works. I do this a few times a year. I just did this with pecs and now with lats.

Have you hit a plateau? Can't get sore doing 20 sets of back? Maybe even slipped on the weights? 

Cut your training in half like this: let's say you're preforming 4 pec exercises, now do 2 exercises. The 2 two omitted are the two you'll do next week/session. This not only allows the body to catch up it resets the muscles that have adapted to the workload and duration. Kill each set, every rep like you mean it and the last to failure. If you leave the gym thinking "WTF.......I just got here", you are right on track ;-)


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Agree with PFM. Hell, I used to take a full deload every 4 weeks when I ran HST like ten years back and I always came back stronger in terms of my PRs. 

Back-off to break through, IME.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 18, 2013)

Great feed.  Going to try it with my abs and delts.  

Anyone ever try this concept with cardio?


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 18, 2013)

Tried this earlier in the year and for me I feel your right on


----------



## PFM (Jun 19, 2013)

Cut my back sets from 16 to 8 sets, sore today, really sore. Give this a try it works.


----------



## Jada (Jun 19, 2013)

will give this a try next week


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 19, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Great feed.  Going to try it with my abs and delts.
> 
> Anyone ever try this concept with cardio?



Yeah man, I quit cardio like 5 years ago, haven't been back yet!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldnt ask if I didnt need it.  When Im 60 Ill quit worring about cardio.


----------



## creekrat (Jun 21, 2013)

I try not to do the exact same workout for any more than 2 weeks in a row. after that i switch it up to prevent muscle memory which hinders growth.  Also, when doing this and maintaining good form you work many secondary muscle groups in addition to the target area


----------

